# Verbindung zu DB wird zurückgewiesen



## xchookie (11. Jul 2004)

Hallo!

Habe ein Problem mit dem Datenbankzugriff auf entfernte Datenbanken. Mit meinem Java-Programm kann ich auf eine auf dem selben Rechner laufende Datenbank zugreifen, aber auf eine externe DB im Internet nicht. Ich habe einen Server (ok, ein vServer aber immerhin... ;-)) gemietet, bekomme aber beim Zugriffsversuch mit Java immer die Meldung Connection refused. Gibt's irgendwo ne Anleitung wie man den mySQL-Server einstellen muß oder kann mir dabei jemand helfen, auch wenn's ein bisschen OT ist? Habe schon an den Einstellungen rumgebasltelt, jedoch leider ohne Erfolg.

Gruß,
xchookie


----------



## bummerland (12. Jul 2004)

du musst in der tabelle user einen neuen user anlegen, mit den rechten, die du ihm geben willst. Unter Host trägst du % ein (oder leer lassen, weiss nicht genau, musst mal ausprobieren). dann zur ip deines(v)Servers connecten.


----------



## nollario (12. Jul 2004)

MySql schreibt folgendes zum Thema "Access Denied"...

http://dev.mysql.com/doc/mysql/de/Access_denied.html

Liegt aber wohl wirklich an der Benutzer Konfiguration - denk ich auch ma...


----------



## xchookie (12. Jul 2004)

Danke erstmal für eure Antworten.

Also, eine Tabelle "user" habe ich nicht. Habe die Benutzer über phpMyAdmin eingerichtet.
Habe einen User für mein Vorhaben angelegt, ein % bei Host (also ALLE) und wenn ich mir dann (bei phpMyAdmin) alle Benutzer anzeigen lasse, erscheint dieser auch dort mit folgenden Angaben:
Host: %
Benutzer: mein_benutzer
Datenbank: Alle
Tabelle: Alle
Rechte: ALL PRIVILEGES

Daran wird's wohl also eher nicht liegen, denke ich mal.
Vielleicht habt ihr ja noch andere Ideen für mögliche Fehlerquellen.

Gruß,
xchookie

kurzer Nachtrag: habe nicht die Meldung "Access denied", sondern Connection refused

weiterer Nachtrag: es gibt die Tabelle user doch in der Datenbank mysql


----------



## bummerland (12. Jul 2004)

sprichst du auch den richtign server (ip) und port an?


----------



## xchookie (12. Jul 2004)

Ja, IP stimmt (erreiche ja auch die Webseiten damit, sowie SSH, FTP usw.) und Port ist Standard 3306


----------



## bummerland (12. Jul 2004)

xchookie hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Danke erstmal für eure Antworten.
> 
> Also, eine Tabelle "user" habe ich nicht. Habe die Benutzer über phpMyAdmin eingerichtet.
> Habe einen User für mein Vorhaben angelegt, ein % bei Host (also ALLE)



wo hast du denn user denn angelegt? in der tabelle user?



			
				xchookie hat gesagt.:
			
		

> und wenn ich mir dann (bei phpMyAdmin) alle Benutzer anzeigen lasse, erscheint dieser auch dort mit folgenden Angaben:
> Host: %
> Benutzer: mein_benutzer
> Datenbank: Alle
> ...



wo lässt du dir das anzeigen?


----------



## xchookie (12. Jul 2004)

Hallo becstift!

Hatte ja noch ergänzt, daß es die Tabelle doch gibt. phpMyAdmin hat den neu angelegten User auch brav dort hineingeschrieben.

Ich lasse mir das in phpMyAdmin anzeigen unter Datenbank-->Rechte.

Das Connection-refused-Problem habe ich mittlerweile gelöst, es lag doch an der Server-Konfiguration, ich hatte die Option skip-networking wohl überlesen.

Nun bekomme ich folgende Fehlermeldung:
Verbindung ist fehlgeschlagen: Data source rejected establishment of connection,  message from server: "Host 'pD9E0****.dip.t-dialin.net' is not allowed to connect to this MySQL server"

Dafür sollte sich aber eine Lösung ebenfalls in der Konfiguration finden lassen. Wenn jemand zufällig den entscheidenen Hinweis hat, bitte posten. 
Auf der Server läuft Debian sarge.

Gruß,
xchookie


----------



## xchookie (12. Jul 2004)

Hab die Userrechte angepasst (beliebige Hosts werden jetzt zugelassen) und jetzt funktioniert alles wie gewünscht. 
Danke für die Hilfe!


----------

